# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech X-530

## Gmaras

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα,

Έχω τα εν λόγω ηχεία απο καινούργια και λόγω ενός προβλήματος που έχω (έσπασε το βύσμα ενός απο τα ηχεία) και από δικιά μου απροσεξία βραχυκύκλωσα την πλακέτα. Με το κολλητήρι αφαίρεσα την ασφάλεια και πρόσεξα το εξής, στην πλακέτα γραφει T5AL125V ενώ η ασφάλεια γράφει Τ5AL250VP.Δηλαδή η ασφάλεια έπρεπε να είναι 125V σύμφωνα με το pcb και εγώ είχα πάνω 250V?

Τέλος θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια ασφάλεια με τα "ποδαράκια" καθώς και το κίτρινο βυσματάκι που βρίσκεται στο pcb.Σε 2 καταστήματα που ρώτησα στην δωδεκανήσου δεν είχαν.

----------


## p270

σωστή ειναι η ασφάλεια τα 125v ειναι για άλλα ηλεκτρικά δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα έχουμε 230v τάση δικτύου οπότε καλώς έχει αυτήν την ασφάλεια

τώρα αγόρασε μια ίδια ασφάλεια και τα ποδαράκια βαλτα εσύ με το κολλητήρι τα φτιαχνεις από κάποιο μονόκλωνο σύρμα η από τα πόδια μια βαττικης αντίστασης όσο για το βύσμα δεν φαίνεται ποιο ειναι οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι

Προσοχή στο ρεύμα ότι κάνεις να ειναι εκτός ηλ .δικτύου

για πες μου ειναι με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό η παίρνει απευθείας 200v

----------


## Gmaras

καλημέρα

Το βύσμα που αναφέρω είναι το κίτρινο πάνω στο pcb.Είναι τα 2 θυληκά βύσματα μαζί και δεν γνωριζω την ονομασία τους στα ελληνικά.

Απο την μπρίζα πηγαίνει στο τροφοδοτικο και απο εκει με 2 καλώδια έρχεται στο pcb

----------


## p270

τα βύσματα αν λες αυτά που βλέπω λέγονται RCA τώρα αν έχει σπάσει το κίτρινο rca απλά το αλλάζεις με άλλο δεν είχαν έτσι όπως τα βλέπεις αλλά υπάρχουν ένα ένα ξεχωριστά αν το προσπαθήσεις θα τα βάλεις αλλιώς ψάξε και αλλού η από ebay 

θα πρέπει βεβαία να τα ξεκολλήσεις από το τυπωμένο προσεκτικά πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε βάλε νέα ασφάλεια και κανε δοκιμή αν παίζουν για τι λες ότι τα βραχυκυκλωσες ίσως έχεις κάνει και άλλη ζημια

----------


## FILMAN

> Απο την μπρίζα πηγαίνει στο τροφοδοτικο και απο εκει με 2 καλώδια έρχεται στο pcb


Άρα λοιπόν και 125V rated να είναι η ασφάλεια, πάλι πολλά είναι.

----------

